# stillhunterman?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if everything is OK with Perry?
I haven't heard from him since Sept.
He was going to call me about his Southern Utah rifle deer hunt but never did and has not responded to any of my PMs.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

His last visit here was on Oct. 8.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crap, that's not good, he's been sick.

Let me check his other usernames, like everyone here, he's got 2 or 3. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> His last visit here was on Oct. 8.


Yep, that's a newer post than the others, thanks.

.


----------

